# Rock shows benefitting Toys For Tots



## MEGABITE

Bring a new, unwrapped toy and get in Free! We've changed the words to a bunch of cover songs to Christmas themed and are going to hand out lyric sheets so everyone can sing along. :dance: Hope to see you at one, or both!

www.myspace.com/wideopenthrottle


----------



## MEGABITE

Black Sabbath, Motorhead, Shinedown, Kings X, Metallica, Alice in Chains and many more!


----------



## MEGABITE

We were able to raise two big boxes of toys for tots! next show Friday night...bring a toy, get in free!


----------



## ROBOWADER

SWEET!


----------



## waterspout

can I bring a toy Robo would like.. LOL dude that me be for sure a calendar mark down... sounds like a blast! 

It is open and free bar night right bro!!????????? where is BFE Rock Club Randy?


----------



## Harbormaster

We may stop by after we leave the old folks home behind the hospital...if we can dump some kids on somebody!


----------



## 535

hell yes Randy!!!!


----------



## MEGABITE

Spout- Open and free bar? uhh No. ha
BFE Rock Club is on Jones Rd. just West of 1960. :cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE

This is an all ages show BTW, we keep it clean. :smile:


----------



## Gilbert

I'll put it on the list of things to do. Can I get up there and sing a few? :biggrin:


----------



## boom!

Looks like fun Randy!


----------



## MEGABITE

Sure Gilbert! What you wanna sing?


----------



## Ernest

So, keeping it clean does not foreclose "Three Hoes and a Crack Pipe," does it? I would hope not. I think children in bars truly should be advised of the benefits and potential detriments of both hoes and crack pipes. 

Don't know what my plans are at this time. Meaning, I have yet to receive my instructions from the Warden. Nevertheless, I am cautiously optomistic that I will be able to make at least part of this wonderful event. 

Naturally, like always, I will be expecting VIP parking, a back stage pass, at least one groupie of my own, and some other misc. SWAG.


----------



## Drew_Smoke

Thanks for the link, hoss. I'll be in Leakey friday though. I hope you get a sheetload.


----------



## MEGABITE

But of course, Ernest, all arrangements will be made.


----------



## Titus Bass

WTG Randy........


----------



## waterspout

Ernest said:


> So, keeping it clean does not foreclose "Three Hoes and a Crack Pipe," does it? I would hope not. I think children in bars truly should be advised of the benefits and potential detriments of both hoes and crack pipes.
> 
> Don't know what my plans are at this time. Meaning, I have yet to receive my instructions from the Warden. Nevertheless, I am cautiously optomistic that I will be able to make at least part of this wonderful event.
> 
> Naturally, like always, I will be expecting VIP parking, a back stage pass, at least one groupie of my own, and some other misc. SWAG.


Dang Ernest,, take the suit off and throw some flip flops on dude.. you give me a headache with that wonderfully worded "let's party" post right there! :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout

OH I get it now... Mega is thios Ox's club.. it's down the road from Pet Checkup I see! rotfl :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE

Just a reminder, this is an early show. 8:30ish. It's going to be nice not having to wait until Midnight!

There is also a band after us. EZ COME EZ GO.


----------



## speckle-catcher

MEGABITE said:


> Sure Gilbert! What you wanna sing?







maybe you could just let him in the horn section:


----------



## Ernest

Spout - As the unoffical publicist for the band, there are certain minimum standards for any posts I author on a WOT thread.


----------



## Gilbert

MEGABITE said:


> Sure Gilbert! What you wanna sing?







Can I bring my accordian? That will open up more songs I can sing.


----------



## MEGABITE

UH-OH, the bar has a strict NO ACCORDIAN rule. It's them, not me!!


----------



## Gilbert

Learn this song by friday then. Thanks






or dis one






or dis other one


----------



## MEGABITE

molotov frijolero?

Bean Bomb? haha :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster

Oh PLEASE tell me you're going to keep this in English...though you may be competing with Wally Worlds big speakers in the parking lot playing Feliz Navidad over and over and over...and like a mescin feeding chuckle...they keep dropping in! :biggrin:


----------



## MEGABITE

Gilbert- Why don't YOU learn this one by Friday instead. :dance:






Paranoid
(in the key of Paranoid by Black Sabbath)

Finished with the Christmas list I checked it once I checked it twice
Looking to see if all the boys and girls have been naughty or nice

I need someone to help me with a gift idea for Bobby Sue
Should I get her a new bike or a little doll that waddles and coos

Can you help me, all these lists are long
Am I wrong?

I have drank so much coco to try and keep myself awake
The cookies that I am eating are starting to make my tummy ache

Solo:

I make a Christmas wish tonight that skies are clear without much rain
Riding in the sleigh all night wet can always be such a pain

I know I only work one day but it really takes it out of me
I need everyday of vacation I hit the beach and I'm out of here

I'm out of here
I'm out of here


----------



## Gilbert

MEGABITE said:


> molotov frijolero?
> 
> Bean Bomb? haha :rotfl:


molotov is the group name pendejo


----------



## Tiny

Looks like a badasss show Randy! I might be able to make it out, just don't know yet.


----------



## MEGABITE

Get MC to drive you!


----------



## Harbormaster

MEGABITE said:


> BFE Rock Club is on Jones Rd. just *NORTH* of 1960. :cheers:


As of last night...we'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## MEGABITE

Harbormaster said:


> As of last night...we'll be there! :biggrin:


Yeah, you're absolutely right. Jones Rd. 2 'blocks'* NORTH* of 1960! See ya there! :brew:


----------



## Gilbert

so we just walk in and tell them at the bar that the band is picking up my tab? :cheers:


----------



## ShadMan

I may be able to make an appearance tonight...not sure, though. :cheers:


----------



## Ernest

Big Thank you to all that turned out for the show. Like always, WOT put on an excellent show. They must have played for two solid hours. Really giving it their all for a good cause. 

And, in that regard, bunch of toys collected. Two big boxes and then they started filling the pool table. Great, family oriented event. All ages turned out, young to old. And everyone seemed to have a great time. 

From my perspective, I found the event to be a welcomed and wonderful reminder about what this season is all about - helping others. I was so inspired by the event, in addition to helping the tarts with a couple toys, I think I found a new young person to counsel as part of my never-ending pro bono work with soon to be unwed mothers. 

Thanks again Mega and WOT.


----------



## Farmer Jim

She doesn't look Muslim to me Ernest. Not too sure how well that is going to go over at the mosque.  Maybe it would be OK if you converted her. 

Megabite, A big goodonya to you, the rest of WOT, the club and all involved. That's what the season is all about. :cheers:


----------

